# Partner Healthcare



## 2000coder (Sep 20, 2012)

Has anyone had experience contracting with this company? They are working on securing a long-term contract for me. In my conversations with the recruiter, they seem like a good company who values their coders.


----------



## coachlang3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Is this Partners in the Massachusetts/New England area?

If so, I worked for one of the hospitals in the group and found it was run pretty efficiently and I never had any problems.


----------

